# Old Restaurant, Chinatown, KL, Malaysia March 2015



## HughieD (Mar 10, 2015)

This is the first of four reports from Kuala Lumpur where I recently had the fortune to go with work. Did a bit of research prior to going and it didn't turn up much in the way of sites or an active Urbex scene there. But getting out there and looking for yourself is always the best way so when the chance presented itself that's exactly what I did. 

The first place I stumbled across was an abandoned restaurant just east of the old main KL railway station and due south of China Town. In KL there's a lot of competition between eateries and this place was just off the main drag a bit which probably contributed to its downfall. As you cans see from the pictures below it's nothing particularly special but I'm guessing it will be a new place to report on.

Nature moves fast in hot climates..


img7817 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Trees need no invitation to grow:


img7839 by HughieDW, on Flickr

How long this restaurant has been abandoned is anyone’s guess:


img7838 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But this little Chalet isn’t in too bad a condition:


img7821 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Offering undercover dining:


img7819 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…this desk would have been a hub of activity:


img7833 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And this hatch to the kitchen too:


img7824 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Guessing they got through a lot of eggs…


img7827 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Back of restaurant is pretty trashed:


img7831 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The menu board indicates a mixture of very reasonably priced-Chinese and Malay dishes (R5 = £1 approx):


img7822 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This place would have echoed with the click of chopsticks and the sound of family and friends dining together.


img7835 by HughieDW, on Flickr

But no more dishes on this old serving table:


img7841 by HughieDW, on Flickr

No more washing of hands in this basin:


img7834 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Just old dishes littering the floor (and a broken badders racquet!):


img7840 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice one! Certainly something a bit different. 
Thanks for sharing great photos!


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 10, 2015)

Even though it looks a bit worse for wear, there doesn't seem to be any graffiti. Perhaps like in Singapore, the Malaysian authorities take a dim view of it.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 10, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Even though it looks a bit worse for wear, there doesn't seem to be any graffiti. Perhaps like in Singapore, the Malaysian authorities take a dim view of it.



Good point - though there is graff around as you'll see in later reports!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 10, 2015)

Enjoyed this view of life,great shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Mar 10, 2015)

Kung Fu 5.50RM - bargain!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 10, 2015)

something i love about this but cant put my finger on it, maybe its the fact its colourful yet deserted.. good job!


----------

